# Where'd Amazon go?



## n5pwp (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks like all that Tivo supports now is NetFlix and Vudu. I even went to settings and the Amazon Prime and Streaming settings are gone from there too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you have a retail TiVo or one rented from a cable provider? The cable providers are allowed to enable/disable apps at will on their units.

It's still there on my retail unit


----------



## n5pwp (Feb 21, 2015)

I just checked and it's in the list of shows but when I look at the One Pass it only shows Vudu as a provider. I have the basic Roamio (no cable card). I will try recreating the One Pass again. What's strange is Amazon is gone from the settings. I have NetFlix setup and Vudu setup but the Amazon stuff is gone. Maybe a reboot will help.

Mike


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

When I do a search for a movie or show I know to be on Amazon Prime, TiVo doesn't show it. I have a OnePass setup for Bosch and I tried to add the season 1 videos to my shows again and it didn't work....


----------



## Publius (Jul 28, 2003)

only in the one pass though. I can still load videos from within the app. Anyone uncover a solution?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

TiVo search isn't finding movies I've looked for on both Netflix ( The Missing) and Prime (J. Edgar) yet I can find them and watch them using the apps. This isn't a recently added movie thing either. I've been checking for over a week.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> When I do a search for a movie or show I know to be on Amazon Prime, TiVo doesn't show it. I have a OnePass setup for Bosch and I tried to add the season 1 videos to my shows again and it didn't work....


Make sure in the Video Providers that you have both Amazon apps checked. One is for Amazon Prime (pay to watch) and the other is Amazon Instant Prime (free for Amazon Prime subscribers). The Amazon series fall under the Amazon Instant Prime app.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RoyK said:


> TiVo search isn't finding movies I've looked for on both Netflix ( The Missing) and Prime (J. Edgar) yet I can find them and watch them using the apps. This isn't a recently added movie thing either. I've been checking for over a week.


I agree with your results. And I don't think it matters which Amazon you check. They both seem to produce the same results.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I agree with your results. And I don't think it matters which Amazon you check. They both seem to produce the same results.


agreed shouldn't matter must be broken


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a retail Roamio Plus and no TiVo searches pull up any Amazon content, Prime or Instant. I've played around with the settings under channel providers, checking them then unchecking them and rebooting and no luck. I still am able to get into Amazon Prime from my TiVo from their app but that's it. It seems odd TiVo would discontinue it so abruptly, didn't they just add them a little while ago? I am guessing technical glitches but who knows.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> I agree with your results. And I don't think it matters which Amazon you check. They both seem to produce the same results.


Did you note the part about TiVo search not finding The Missing on Netflix even though the Netflix app finds it just fine? There is more screwed up here than Amazon.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RoyK said:


> Did you note the part about TiVo search not finding The Missing on Netflix even though the Netflix app finds it just fine? There is more screwed up here than Amazon.


Noted, but Netflix doesn't allow access unless you have a subscription. Amazon does.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Noted, but Netflix doesn't allow access unless you have a subscription. Amazon does.


However I *do* have a subscription.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

RoyK said:


> TiVo search isn't finding movies I've looked for on both Netflix ( The Missing) and Prime (J. Edgar) yet I can find them and watch them using the apps. This isn't a recently added movie thing either. I've been checking for over a week.


The Missing shows up on Netflix for me via TiVo search.

J. Edgar isn't available on Amazon Prime according to Amazon.com.

I'm not having any issues in general searching for Amazon Prime content (24, The Americans, etc).


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> The Missing shows up on Netflix for me via TiVo search.
> 
> J. Edgar isn't available on Amazon Prime according to Amazon.com.
> 
> I'm not having any issues in general searching for Amazon Prime content (24, The Americans, etc).


TiVo search shows The Missing as unavailable.

I am watching J. Edgar on Amazon Prime using the app. at this moment so yes, it *is* available.

Edit : apologies it is available from Amazon but not prime.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I see the movie "The Missing" as available on Netflix, while the series "The Missing" is available on Amazon for $1.99 per episode. Neither seems to be indexed in TiVo's database. Someone who cares about this more than I should report this to TiVo, although I'm sure they're well aware of what a crappy job they're doing indexing Netflix and Amazon content. They also don't seem to be doing a very good job indexing series that are going to be available in the next six months, either.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

if you are seeing issues with Amazon Prime and Tivo and have a facebook account post on the Tivo facebook page they will want you to message them you TSN.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Also, it does matter which Amazon you pick, in terms of search results. If you want to see paid options, you need to select the one that isn't Prime (although you can/should also select Prime if you want to see the free options).


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Star Trek ll: The Wrath of Kahn is available both on Netflix and Amazon Prime. TiVo search finds it both places as does searching in the individual apps. 


I have it set as a Streaming Movie. If I select it to watch it gives me the Prime option ONLY. If I uncheck Prime as a provider then Streaming Movies claims it is unavailable! 

A couple of days ago it did show the Netflix option. 

Seems to me that this whole thing is nothing but a screwed up mess. What 1P does depends as much on the moon's phase as anything else.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

RoyK said:


> Star Trek ll: The Wrath of Kahn is available both on Netflix and Amazon Prime. TiVo search finds it both places as does searching in the individual apps.
> 
> I have it set as a Streaming Movie. If I select it to watch it gives me the Prime option ONLY. If I uncheck Prime as a provider then Streaming Movies claims it is unavailable!
> 
> ...


This movie is indexed in their content database twice - once under Amazon and once under Netflix - which explains exactly what you have experienced.

Is this ideal? No. Does it stop you from enjoying this content since you appear to subscribe to both Netflix and Amazon Prime? No. Is this type of issue an outlier among tens (if not hundreds) of thousands of properly indexed content? Yes.

Email TiVo support and ask them to merge the data for this movie into one result. Or continue to do what you currently do - which as far as I can tell is mainly complain.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> This movie is indexed in their content database twice - once under Amazon and once under Netflix - which explains exactly what you have experienced.
> 
> Is this ideal? No. Does it stop you from enjoying this content since you appear to subscribe to both Netflix and Amazon Prime? No. Is this type of issue an outlier among tens (if not hundreds) of thousands of properly indexed content? Yes.
> 
> Email TiVo support and ask them to merge the data for this movie into one result. Or continue to do what you currently do - which as far as I can tell is mainly complain.


I have added exactly three entries to streaming movies. Two of them show as unavailable from Netflix when both are available. Amazing that two out of three are "outliers".

As to the complaints --- TiVo accepts my money every month to provide me a service. I might be old fashioned but IMHO I expect what I pay for to work and don't think it's in the least out of place to complain when it doesn't.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> The Missing shows up on Netflix for me via TiVo search.
> 
> J. Edgar isn't available on Amazon Prime according to Amazon.com.


Confirmed both of the above. Both movies show-up when searching from TiVo's "Find TV, Movies, & Videos > Search" feature, for me, but you'd need Netflix and Amazon Instant Video (NOT Prime) selected as Video Providers for them to show as available for streaming. (And, as stated above, J. Edgar requires rental; it's not available via Prime.)


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Confirmed both of the above. Both movies show-up when searching from TiVo's "Find TV, Movies, & Videos > Search" feature, for me, but you'd need Netflix and Amazon Instant Video (NOT Prime) selected as Video Providers for them to show as available for streaming. (And, as stated above, J. Edgar requires rental; it's not available via Prime.)


I just added The Missing again from the search results and it does show as available. However the entry from last week which is also in Streaming Movies (same Tommy Lee Jones 2003 movie) does NOT show as available!

One difference is thaI i used android app to add it the first time.

Also at that time TiVo search did NOT show it as available even though Netflix search did.


----------

